#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-18
<henninge> Hi dpm!
<henninge> dpm: You assigned bug 758621 to German Translators.
<dpm> hey henninge :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 758621 in ubuntu-translations "Need German fallback message in gnome-session (affects: 1) (heat: 33)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758621
<henninge> dpm: Do we know which package the string is in?
<dpm> henninge, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-session/+pots/gnome-session-2.0/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=unity
<dpm> it seems it has been translated already
<henninge> yes, and not just yesterday ...
<dpm> yeah, perhaps the translation is not being loaded somehow
<henninge> I am just wondering if this is a translation bug or a code bug.
<henninge> but I don't know enough about this kind of code to find out...
<henninge> oh well
<andrejz> good morning from me too ;)
<henninge> hi andrejz ;)
<andrejz> dpm, is ubuntu 11.04  going to use gnome 3.0.1?
<dpm> henninge, it's a desktop file. Traditionally, translations from .po files are merged into the textual .desktop file by intltool at build time. But in Ubuntu we've got a patch in glibc to load .desktop file translations from .mo files
<dpm> hi andrejz
<dpm> andrejz, 11.04 will mostly use 2.32.x, but there are some 3.0 modules, for which we probably are going to use 3.0.1 I'd say
<andrejz> ok, i was wondering if makes sense to translate some documentation for gnome 3.0 packages right now
<dpm> hi happyaron, someone pointed me to the untranslated System Settings message in Unity in Chinese, thinking that it was a bug. I saw that it's not yet translated in Launchpad, perhaps you might want to have a look at it, as it's a very visible string: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-control-center/+pots/gnome-control-center-2.0/zh_CN/681/+translate
<happyaron> dpm: working on it now
<dpm> happyaron, cool :)
<happyaron> Done
<dpm> awesome :)
<happyaron> dpm: can't translators import upstream translations to Launchpad directly now?
<dpm> happyaron, they should be able to, they just need to put the X-Launchpad header in the PO file
<happyaron> See
<primes2h> Hi dpm, the two new strings in system-config-printer disappeared after Till import on April 14. In fact the number of  translatable strings  dropped off.
<dpm> hi primes2h, we uploaded the template manually to speed things up. The subsequent upload should have contained the translations fix patch and end up with the same number of strings. Was there an upload without the patch?
<primes2h> dpm: I don't know, I only remember there were more string ( about 7 hundred and something) last week https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/system-config-printer/+pots/system-config-printer
<primes2h> dpm: in Maverick they are 744
<dpm> primes2h, we should stick to natty and not compare with maverick. I'm not sure how many changes there have been in natty
<primes2h> dpm: It was just an example, When I contact you last week about the 2 string added, I remember there were more than 700
<primes2h> about natty
<primes2h> dpm: in fact those 2 are not present anymore
<dpm> primes2h, I'm not sure what could have happened. Looking at the sources, the patch is there, so the template should have been created correctly
<dpm> primes2h, do you think you could try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation/Packaging#Testing%20the%20package%20locally with the system-config-printer package and see if the template generated locally contains all strings?
<primes2h> dpm: sure, I'll try it asap. :-) Thanks
<dpm> primes2h, awesome, thanks. Let me know how it goes
<serfus> the ubuntu translation wiki is somewhat outdated...no monthly meeting were held since april of 2010?
<andrejz> Hello dpm, i noticed there were some string changes to kubuntu-user-docs within the last week. What does this mean for translations
<dpm> andrejz, without more context, I'm not sure I can help. Which strings were changed and when? If they were indeed changed and you can point me to them, we can ask the kubuntu docs team to have a look at what's going on
<andrejz> several strings in the kubuntu-user-docs packages within the last week
<andrejz> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/sl/+index?start=775&batch=100
<andrejz> all kubuntu docs packages were fully translated a week ago (on the non-langpack translations deadline)
<andrejz> all but three packages were without any nontranslated strings
<andrejz> the same goes for kubuntu docs
<andrejz> *ubuntu
<dpm> andrejz, in the case of ubuntu-docs, we've got a bit of a strange situation, as they will not be ready for release. The docs team did not have time/resources to update them for Unity, and they are only providing an updated index page. There will be no time for translations because of this (better an untranslated unity page than no page at all), but translations will be picked up post-release. In the case of kubuntu-docs, I thought they would be st
<dpm> able, so this is a freeze break that should be raised in order not to loose translations. Would you mind sending an e-mail to ubuntu-translators CC'ing ubuntu-doc, so that we can take it from there?
<andrejz> ok, sure
<andrejz> i sumbitted the email, but it awaits moderator approval on ubuntu-docs mailing list
<andrejz> @dpm: also i think this last-minute changes should be much better communicated since now a lot of strings were
<andrejz> changed and hence previous strings translated for 11.04 are not going to be used
<andrejz> this can be highly demotivational and should be avoided as much as possible
<primes2h> dpm: the template contains just 543 strings, as launchpad has.
<dpm> primes2h, does it contains any strings from the .ui files? i.e. was the patch applied?
<dpm> *contain
<primes2h> dpm: hold on
<primes2h> dpm: not at all, I mean, I checked some and they are not present
<primes2h> dpm: although patch log file (65_correct......patch.level-1.log ) says that POTFILES.in has been patched.
<happyaron> dpm: when will be the last language pack update before release?
<happyaron> dpm: and/or the first update after the release?
<dpm> happyaron, the last langpack update before release will be after the 20th (LanguagePackTranslationDeadline)
<happyaron> ah, thanks
<dpm> happyaron, and after release: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/NattyLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<happyaron> dpm: many thanks
<dpm> no worries ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-19
<dpm> morning all
<TLE> good morning
<andrejz> mornign
<andrejz> morning
<dpm> morning TLE and andrejz
<primes2h> morning dpm
<andrejz> dpm, if i undestand correctly the new ubuntu documentation is not available for tranlsation yet ?
<andrejz> dpm, not sure if you got this before since you went offline for a minute ..
<andrejz> if i undestand correctly the new ubuntu documentation is not available for tranlsation yet ?
<dpm> andrejz, it is not. In fact, the English documentation is not ready yet, and only part of it will be available for Natty.
<andrejz> if i understand correctly ubuntu-docs-* will be only used as fallback in Natty and not used at all in 11.10
<andrejz> because there won't be classic environment anymore (only unity 2-d)
<andrejz> so it doesn't make much sense to translate ubuntu-docs-* packages, right?
<dpm> andrejz, well, it does for 11.04 in the case of those users that need to resort to the classic desktop, but yeah, I think we should concentrate our efforts in getting good docs + translations for next release instead
<RawChid> Good morning
<andrejz> morning
<dpm> morning RawChid
<artnay> any chromium translators around?
<andrejz> yes, but not done much work there recently
<artnay> andrejz: if you've made changes/corrections to chrome translations and your corrections are overwritten, could you +1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/760512
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760512 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Chromium's LP translations overwritten by imports (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<andrejz> will do
<happyaron> dpm: I discovered that the user guide is talking about gnome-shell instead of unity, that would be sorry...
<happyaron> maybe it's directly taken from gnome-user-guide?
<andrejz> dpm, i am wondering if gnome-user-guide http://l10n.gnome.org/module/gnome-user-docs/ is used as a basis for the new documentation
<andrejz> if that is the case it might make sense to translate this file and then only changes made by the docs team need to be translated (gnome-shell> unity)
<dpm> andrejz, happyaron, that's correct, they are using the gnome user guide as a basis, and substituting some references from the shell to unity, but it's still not yet complete. That's why you still see some gnome shell screenshots, for example
<RawChid> Hey, so far I only translated with Launchpad. Now I want to translate gnupg2, I think a lot of strings can be copied from gnupg. Is there a way to "batch" or automatically take the strings from gnupg? (when they match 100% for example)
<RawChid> I've installed gtranslator, that can give me suggestions from previously translations. But I need to copy each string by hand
<dpm> RawChid, if they are from different source packages, there is no way. You've got two options: a) In Launchpad, if strings are a 100% match, they will appear as suggestions and you can just click them b) offline, you can use the msgmerge tool to merge the gnupg and gnupg2 translations into one, then edit it with gtranslator or whatever, and upload it to LP
<RawChid> Ok, msgmerge would do the job I guess
<dpm> RawChid, partially. It will carry over the 100% matches to the new translation, but you'll have to review the rest
<RawChid> That is fine. Because I think the new version had a lot of identical strings it will save me a lot of work
<dpm> ok, cool
<RawChid> I had the same with testdrive and testdrive-gtk.
<RawChid> A lot of overlap in strings
<andrejz> @RawChild: you can use poedit, and just update the translated file using "Update with POT" function
<RawChid> That sounds easier, let me take a look into poedit
<RawChid> andrejz, I downloaded the 2 .po files from Launchpad. How do I get the .pot?
<andrejz> in a windows like this you can choose a .pot template
<andrejz> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/+export
<andrejz> just choose a the right package
<RawChid> ok
<primes2h> dpm: I confirm that none of ui/ strings in system-config-printer are translatable
<primes2h> dpm: for some reason patch is not applied
<dpm> primes2h, thanks for testing this. Can you comment it to seb128 and and tkamppeter_ on #ubuntu-desktop? They were the ones working on the patch
<primes2h> dpm: sure, thank you.
<RawChid> andrejz, I tried what you suggested, but something went wrong. I want to take over the translations from gnupg into gnupg2. I downloaded gnupg.pot and gnupg2.po. I opened gnupg2.po in poedit, and did the "Update with POT". Is this what you meant?
<andrejz> yes
<RawChid> gnupg2.po changed from 1700 strings to 1200 strings
<andrejz> that's probably because gnupg only has 1200 strings
<RawChid> I think that should remain the same
<RawChid> You are right!
<RawChid> But this is confusing to me.
<andrejz> what update with pot does is that is takes .po file, and then updates it with pot file. If english strings in .po and .pot files are the same
<andrejz> they remain translated.
<RawChid> And what about the other strings from gnupg2 ?
<andrejz> if .pot has more different strings they become untranslated or possibly fuzzy with the help of translation memory
<andrejz> other strings are commented out in the file in the case they appear again
<RawChid> But what do I need to do with the new file?
<andrejz> this is your gnupg .po file, which used translations from the gnupg2 template
<andrejz> so finish translating it and then upload it
<RawChid> But it has less strings than the original gnup2
<RawChid> I used the gnupg1.pot
<andrejz> which version is already translated? gnupg1 or 2?
<RawChid> Sorry for the inconvenience
<RawChid> 1
<RawChid> I want to copy translations from 1 to 2
<andrejz> ok, then take the gnupg1 .po file and update with gnupg2.pot
<RawChid> Aahh
<RawChid> Thnx
<andrejz> works?
<RawChid> I just get mail that I can download. 1 min
<RawChid> Yeah! Works like a charm
<RawChid> from ~1400 to ~400 untranslated
<RawChid> Saves a lot of work eh :)
<andrejz> you're welcome
<RawChid> Something else. Isn't there anything more "autmomatic"
<RawChid> Say, this can be done for weach language
<RawChid> each*
<andrejz> it is done in some way. in launchpad if strings are the same/ similar you see them as suggestions, but they need to be confirmed before they are used
<RawChid> I was aware of the automatic suggestions in LP. But for gnupg I didn't saw them. And now I've done ~1000 translations at once.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-20
<arjunaraoc> యవబా
<arjunaraoc> hi  I do not see localised Banshee with ubuntu 11.04 beta 2. Can someone explain what is needed to get localised banshee
<artnay> arjunaraoc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/760258
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760258 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Banshee shows untranslated due to an wrongly-named .mo file (affects: 3) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<artnay> so someone thought renaming is cool for no obvious reason and therefore translations were broken
<arjunaraoc> thanks artnay
<dpm> good morning
<andrejz> morning
<arjunaraoc> Hi,  I am reviewing 11.04 Beta 2 in Telugu and found that system settings  the names of the following are still in english Computer janitor, startup disk creator, Open JDK Java6 Policy tool, Broadcast Accounts, Broadcast preferences.  Can someone help locate the strings in launchpad packages
<dpm> hi andrejz
<dpm> hi arjunaraoc, for the java tool, I think it is untranslatable (you might want to file a bug); for computer janitor: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/computer-janitor/+pots/computerjanitor/te/+translate; startup disk creator: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/usb-creator/+pots/usbcreator/te/+translate; broadcast accounts and preferences: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gwibber/+p
<dpm> ots/gwibber/te/+translate
<arjunaraoc> Thx dpm
<dpm> no worries
<arjunaraoc> Regarding computer janitor Telugu string was translated as of  23 March https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/computer-janitor/+pots/computerjanitor/te/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=computer+janitor
<arjunaraoc> any reason why it did not make it to beta2?
<arjunaraoc> same issue with startup disk creator https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/usb-creator/+pots/usbcreator/te/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=disk+creator
<artnay> arjunaraoc: when was your language pack built?
<artnay> apt-cache show language-pack-name
<arjunaraoc> artnay help me with the command please
<arjunaraoc> andrej my empathy  behaved abnormally,  please share the command one more time
<artnay> arjunaraoc: if you're running beta 2 or up-to-date natty, open terminal and type apt-cache show language-pack-te
<artnay> it should show you the date
<arjunaraoc> thx artnay  the telugu language pack Version: 1:11.04+20110407
<arjunaraoc> our strings should have made it to beta 2
<artnay> arjunaraoc: you could update the latest packages from main server and see if it helps
<artnay> by default your system downloads packages from the nearest possible server (which might have older packages than the main server)
<arjunaraoc> Unfortunately http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/language-pack-te shows the same version number and date
<arjunaraoc> As the entries are updated much before the build date, I could not understand how they could have been missed.
<arjunaraoc> one more question.  Where are the entries for Keyboard layout?  like USA India Telugu, Keyboard preferences etc
<artnay> arjunaraoc: might have been gnome-control-center-2.0
<arjunaraoc> artnay, I checked it. It is fully translated long time back. I could not find India Telugu. I think these may be coming from some other package may be install. If it is install, we have translated debian-install 100%
<arjunaraoc> The strings are not handled in the panel menus. within the control-centre they are fine.
<artnay> arjunaraoc: can you file a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bugs?field.searchtext=layout&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_pa
<artnay> I don't think there exists one
<arjunaraoc> thx artnay. I will do that
<artnay> I don't even remember using keyboard layout changer
<happyaron> dpm: hi, I think we should raise the priority of gnome-control-center on launchpad, since there are very visible strings (like the one you've asked me to fix)
<yurchor> Entries for keyboard layouts are from xkeyboard-config: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/xkeyboard-config/+pots/xkeyboard-config/te/+translate
<yurchor> But I do not recomend to translate it now. Otherwise you will find just 33% for the next release. It would be better to translate version from TP.
<yurchor> http://translationproject.org/domain/xkeyboard-config.html
<arjunaraoc> thx yurchor,  I have added your comment as well to the bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/docky/+bug/766959
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 766959 in docky "Keyboard switcher menu in panel does not use translations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<artnay> Is that specific to docky or is untranslated in Unity's panel as well?
<artnay> ...it...
<artnay> arjunaraoc: I moved it under ubuntu-translations
<yurchor> arjunaraoc: It does not use translation because LP translations are not used by xkeyboard-config at all. You have to translate them on TP (orexport LP translation to TP).
<arjunaraoc> Understand, we will take it up in due course
<arjunaraoc> I am not sure the difference between docky and unity's panel.
<arjunaraoc> I found the problem only in the panel (top right default place)
<arjunaraoc> When totem installs plugins, the messages in dialog box are in English. Where can I locate them for translation
<dpm> hi happyaron, good point, I agree. Do you want to change the priority yourself, or shall I do it?
<yurchor> arjunaraoc: In gstreamer.
<artnay> what's wrong with gnome-control-center?
<happyaron> dpm: I'll do it now.
<dpm> cool, thanks happyaron
<happyaron> dpm: and does gdebi still needed to be that high priority?
<happyaron> IIRC it has been replaced by software-center
<arjunaraoc> thx yurchor
<dpm> happyaron, you are right, probably not. Feel free to lower it. If it's not installed by default, it probably falls under category #17 in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TemplatesPriority
<yurchor> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Translations shows that KUbuntu switched to synaptiks. Does it make sense to have kcmtouchpad in 11.04 catalogue?
<happyaron> dpm: okay, thanks!
<dpm> I've been meaning to go through the templates order for a while, but I haven't had the chance. If you see anything else that needs re-prioritising, feel free to change it. What I did last week, though, was to go through the imports queue to make sure no important templates were stuck. I approved a bunch of KDE templates and we went down from 400 'Needs Review' templates to ~100.
<happyaron> Great work, dpm :)
<dpm> thanks ;)
<dpm> hi yurchor, I'm not sure I understand the question. Do you mean that kcmtouchpad has moved to universe and we should remove it from the list of translatable templates, or that we should lower the priority of the template...?
<yurchor> dpm: I do not think that KDE needs to KCM modules to configure touchpads. BTW kcmtouchpad is a little bit unmaitained.
<yurchor> ^ two not to
<dpm> yurchor, yeah, but are you suggesting we need to do anything in the context of templates in LP for kcmtouchpad?
<yurchor> If Kubuntu do not need two modules, there is no need to propose people to translate the unused. Maybe it is worth to remove it?
 * happyaron has lower gdebi to 1600
<happyaron> I've read there are several string changes just announced on ubuntu-translations@, but the freeze seems to have already in effect?
<dpm> happyaron, yeah, the freeze is in effect, and developers should announce freeze exceptions. They've been doing a good job at it so far, but no one is perfect ans some passed unnoticed. I'm really happy the German team noticed, took the initiative and announced them on the list.
<dpm> That's community!
<artnay> dpm: glad you asked about the "drop". shouldn't it be like "drag and drop to add application" ?
<dpm> artnay, yeah, good point. Perhaps, but at this point, I'd rather not change it again :) Would you mind filing a bug against Unity to report it?
<artnay> dpm: I'll do it later, first I have to see the tooltip in action
<dpm> ok, no worries
<happyaron> dpm: so when would be the next deadline?
<dpm> happyaron, in an hour :)
<happyaron> OK
<dpm> run run run :)
<happyaron> dpm: what about the slidshow translations? are they still changeable now?
<askhl_> Wait, final deadline is in one hour?
<dpm> happyaron, no, in principle they are not. They can only be translated until NonLanguagePackDeadline (last week). However, if you are lucky the devs might still do an export of translations
<happyaron> askhl_: seems yes
<happyaron> dpm: thanks
<dpm> askhl_, yeah, as mentioned in the list, in ~45 minutes, at 14:00 UTC
<askhl_> dpm: thanks, I'll do some final review
<askhl_> TLE: ping :)
<TLE> pong
<TLE> ahh deadline nowish
<TLE> crap
<andrejz> i am just chilling cause i cannot find anything else to do :) really nice thing
<andrejz> i need to do some docs, but it's not affected by the launchpad deadline
<happyaron> well, I was not participate very much in 10.10 and 11.04 cycles, but I'll be back in next one. :)
<askhl_> crisis averted... not that much of a crisis actually :)
<dpm> happyaron, cool, happy to hear that and have you back in full swing next cycle! :-)
 * dpm rings the bell: translation deadline is up! \o/
<happyaron> ：）
<AJenbo> dpm, could you help clear some confusion about the translation deadline?
<AJenbo> acording to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule the deadline is UTC midnight to night
<dpm> AJenbo, it was today at 14:00 UTC, as mentioned on the translators list. There isn't any mention of UTC midnight on that page ^
<AJenbo> dpm look at the top of the page
<AJenbo> Freezes normally happen at the start of the given date, UTC time.
<AJenbo> So LanguagePackTranslationDeadline is 0:00 21 of April UTC
<AJenbo> In the mail to the list you also say that the you would start generating the final lang pack Thursday 14:00, but that is 24 hours before deadline so how does that work?
<AJenbo> The deadline you gave any way.
<dpm> AJenbo, a freeze is not a deadline. If I said thursday, that was a mistake, but IIRC, I did mention explicitly that the deadline was on the 20th
<dpm> anyway, I need to run, have a nice weekend!
<AJenbo> ok
<AJenbo> dpm, it sayes deadline and not freeze
<AJenbo> but if you are saying that the line about the UTC start of day only applys for freezes then at the very least the schedule is wrong about the date of the deadline
<AJenbo> as it sayes it is some time 21 of april
<Traumness> hi
<Traumness> ¿any en>es translator?
<Traumness> how would you translate dropped in this context?
<Traumness> Panel applets using Bonobo aren't supported anymore and packages depending on it will be dropped.
<AJenbo> Traumness, don't know if this helps but i translated it as "release"
<AJenbo> Traumness, no wrong line
<Traumness> hehe :)
<AJenbo> Traumness, it's dropped as in "will no longer be used" or "will be removed"
<Traumness> AJenbo: I translated it this way >>> Los applets del panel que usan Bonobo ya no sirven por tanto los paquetes que dependan de él se eliminarán.
<Traumness> thanks, dude
<Traumness> I got another question
<Traumness> how would you translate ( upstream update )?
<andrejz> Update from the "source project"
<Traumness> okay
<Traumness> bye
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-21
<arjunaraoc> Hi, can some one tell the package  for "Install Ubuntu11.04"
<Andre_Gondim> arjunaraoc, ubiquity
<arjunaraoc> thx Andre_Gondim strangely the localised string is not included in beta 2 despite being available much before lang pack build date.
<happyaron> Why `gcc --help' is still in English (all strings translated)?
<RawChid> happyaron, which language?
<RawChid> To give you some insight in translations: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gcc-4.4/+pots/gcc/
<happyaron> RawChid: zh_CN
<happyaron> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gcc-4.4/+pots/gcc/zh_CN/+translate
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-16
<Mirv> has gedit in Dash reverted to English "Text Editor" for you?
<Mirv> I did not file a bug report yet
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, there was a question for you yesterday:
<kelemengabor> (16.20.33) bulldog98: dpm: do we need to re-upload the translation for calligra? because the translation stuff was last uploaded before the pkg-kde-tools fix?
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor, will try to find him on #kubuntu-devel
<kelemengabor> dpm: maybe bulldog98_ is the same person? ;)
<dpm> yeah :)
<yurchor> Hi! Can I complain about KDe imports failures now? ;)
<dpm> yurchor, you can join the conversation on #kubuntu-devel ;)
<sagaci> is there some kind of browser extension or greasemonkey script that adds a button next to a string that files a bug against the package with a tag "string-fix" applied/
<dpm> sagaci, not that I know of
<dpm> kelemengabor, hm, I'm a bit puzzled by bug 982398, building the package locally does generate a .pot file (or at least puts one in the generated translations tarball)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982398 in Ubuntu Translations "Synaptic translations disappeared from the package" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982398
<Havok_Novak> Il y a des Français ici ? :$
<kelemengabor> dpm: still the template is nowhere on LP :\
<dpm> hi Havok_Novak, sorry, I don't speak French. Perhaps someone else does, or you can try #ubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-locoteams
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, I know. Strangely enough, it does seem to be generated on https://launchpadlibrarian.net/101000860/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.synaptic_0.75.9_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dpm> it's the 'make -C po synaptic.pot' line
<kelemengabor> shouldn't there be some output containing calls to intltool-update or xgettext or something like that?
<dpm> kelemengabor, generally yes, but mvo maintains this project in Debian and wanted to keep the same packaging in both distros, so he couldn't use dh_translations because it does not exist in Debian. So he used the make rule to build the .pot file
<dpm> at this point, and seeing that it could take long to investigate what's going on, I'm tending to suggest that the change to make it translatable in LP is reverted
<artnay> dpm: will there be an update from upstream to kde packages on LP before release?
<dpm> artnay, yes, the translations are uploading just now
<dpm> even if they don't make it to the final language pack, I want to prepare a new langpack update quite early after release
<artnay> dpm: great. for example dolphin's template was updated in upstream over a month ago but still it's not up-to-date on LP. I'd also like to see calligra translated - I installed the l10n pack (which didn't install automatically) but the UI is still in English and packages on LP don't have any translations (yet they exist in upstream)
<dpm> artnay, see the e-mail I posted about it last week on the ubuntu-translators mailing list
<artnay> dpm: I did and there was some discussion the update would take a day or two
<dpm> and that I would update the list when there would be any changes, but there haven't been any changes until today
<artnay> dpm: ah, just saw Riddell's line at #kubuntu-devel
<dpm> yep :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, actually, it seems translations for synaptic were indeed uploaded to LP. Perhaps we blocked them in the imports queue, let me ask on the utc list:
<dpm> ["synaptic, synaptic_0.75.9_i386_translations.tar.gz, synaptic_0.75.9_static_translations.tar.gz", {"version": "synaptic, synaptic_0.75.9_i386_translations.tar.gz, synaptic_0.75.9_static_translations.tar.gz"}, {"date": "2012-04-10T09:54:16.042707+00:00"}, {"translations": ["https://launchpadlibrarian.net/101000932/synaptic_0.75.9_i386_translations.tar.gz", "https://launchpadlibrarian.net/101000933/synaptic_0.75.9_static_translations.tar.gz"]}]
<kelemengabor> dpm: this gets stranger by the day :\
<dpm> kelemengabor, I can think of two scenarios: a) the template did get to the imports queue, one of us blocked them (in principle rightly so, as it's in universe, but we did want them in this particular case), and after 3 days they were deleted from the impors queue. That's why it's empty b) Launchpad ignored the translations tarball, which is weird, because with arkose it did work
<kelemengabor> dpm: but then it should appear here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+imports?field.filter_extension=pot&field.filter_status=BLOCKED&batch=75&direction=backwards&start=750
<kelemengabor> which is not the case
<kelemengabor> so I'd rule out case "a"
<dpm> kelemengabor, the upload happened on the 10th, so it may well be that the queue has been deleted (IIRC it happens after 3 days)
<kelemengabor> well that may be the case for the package queue, but this is the distribution queue, which is full with the 700+ templates we blocked during the last half year
<dpm> kelemengabor, correct, jtv is confirming that what gets deleted are blocked translations, but blocked templates stay forever
<dpm> so back to the drawing board
<Mirv> to add to the earlier, also gcalc is now "Calculator", not localized, in addition to Text Editor
<Mirv> and Image Viewer (eog)! I wonder what has broken and where
<Mirv> + file roller, evolution... can someone confirm (or not) that .desktop files of all of those have lost translations recently in precise?
<Mirv> most easily seen by super + a and expanding the installed applications
<yurchor> Mirv: To add an entry to desktop file in GNOME you have to recompile package. This is the result.
<Mirv> yurchor: hmm, how is that related to this problem?
<Mirv> the translations should work via X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain + langpacks, but for the apps I mentioned it does not look like working in Dash at the moment
<Mirv> and I'd like to have a confirmation at least that others are seeing the same problem
<dpm> Mirv, I'm not seeing the problem here (neither with eog nor with gcalc), but I've heard someone from the Simplified Chinese team mentioning the issue with eog. In fact, I believe they reported a bug in ubuntu-translations
<Mirv> here's the full list again: Text Editor, Calculator, Image Viewer, Archive Manager (file-roller), Evolution Mail and Calendar + Email Settings
<Mirv> dpm: weird
<Mirv> I'll search again
<dpm> which language pack version do you have? Perhaps I or you are not up to date
<Mirv> 20120412 (base 20120322)
<Mirv> for both language pack and language pack gnome
<trijntje> Mirv: I had the same problem with evolution a few day's ago, switching to the main server (not the mirror) and updating again fixed it
<dpm> ah, I have 1:12.04+20120322 for the non-base one
<dpm> Sorry, I meant:
<dpm> - base: 1:12.04+20120322
<dpm> - delta: 1:12.04+20120412
<dpm> Can you try to update, to see if the newer delta fixes your problems?
<Mirv> trijntje: interesting... of course at least directly apt server selection cannot possibly affect .desktop files or lang pack contents..?
<Mirv> I'm up-to-date with mirror, let's see about main
<Mirv> nope, no new updates there either
<dpm> Mirv, it might be worth mentioning it to pitti on #ubuntu-desktop, as he's more knowledgeable than I on langpack + mirrors issues
<trijntje> I'm not sure. I guessed the main server was more up to date then the mirror I used. Didn't give it much thought since switching to main solved it for me
<Mirv> dpm: I don't immediately see any connection between apt sources and .desktop item / gettext translations, other than possibly mirror being out of date?
<Mirv> it's separate from the description translations that come from the repositories
<Mirv> but: I rebooted after refreshing repositories from main server, and it works now. unfortunately, I switched back to the mirror and refreshed + rebooted, and they still work. argh...
<dpm> Mirv, ah, sorry: I had understood you meant that the desktop files *and* the translations were gone, that's why I mentioned the mirrors
<Mirv> and I feel this is not the first time I've had such problems that come and go
<Mirv> dpm: nope, actually the DDTP translations worked in synaptic just fine all the tie
<dpm> no, I had thought you had meant the translations from .mo files, that's why I was thinking of a language pack issue
<dpm> it might still be worth mentioning the fact that .desktop file translations were intermittently not loading on #ubuntu-desktop
<trijntje> will the post-release langpack updates include package descriptions (ddtp)?
<Mirv> trijntje: the langpacks do not include those
<trijntje> I thought maybe they would be in the first post-release update of the translations
<kelemengabor> dpm: there was something strange with the 0409 langpack: it didn't contained several templates which were included in the previous one (0405), so the translations of those software disappeared. I had to reinstall the -base pack, that seemed to fix it - maybe this is what Mirv saw. bug #980881 is about this, and I saw one more.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980881 in Ubuntu Translations "eog appears untranslated in zh_CN after language pack update of 1:12.04+20120409" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980881
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor, I've added a comment to the bug
<happyaron> Hi, I wonder whether we'll have GNOME 3.4.1 in Precise? (This will have several new strings.)
<sagaci> happyaron: sorely doubt it
<sagaci> some packages might be 2.4
<sagaci> 3.4*
<sagaci> I daresay whatever is in this list will be what it stays at for the LTS - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=gnome
<happyaron> sagaci: previous LTS doesn't have 2.x.1, but LTS+1 has. I don't know if this will change in 12.04
<sagaci> oh, maybe
<dpm> hi happyaron, generally we do _some_ 3.x.1 GNOME uploads post release, but I would ask on #ubuntu-desktop instead, as they will be able to tell you exactly
<dpm> btw, happyaron, good work with the translations review! I see http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/zh_CN with only 3 remaining packages (excluding docs), that's awesome
<happyaron> dpm: thanks, :)
<happyaron> dpm: app-install-data is in import queue, Xdiagnose and Remmina are not in the project, but we are working on them.
<dpm> happyaron, I noticed and I really appreciate the fact that you took care of those additional strings and packages that were not in the original scope, thanks!
<happyaron> :)
<dpm> hey jono, nice to see you here, are you up for translating anything in the Queen's English? ;-)
<jono> dpm, hehe, I am not sure if I remember any of it any more :-)
<dpm> :-)
<happyaron> dpm: I'm afraid there are some problem? app-install-data seems still not imported, while already being "Approved" for over and hour.
<happyaron> * over an hour
<dpm> happyaron, let me check the status of the imports queue. It might be a bit loaded, as the kde-l10n-* packages were uploaded earlier on todaz
<dpm> *today
<happyaron> great, thanks
<Geochr> Hi all, why the inportance of bug 975970 is still undecided ? Is there something wrong from me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975970 in Launchpad itself "Messages reviewed in translator mode if you don't check manually "Someone should review this translation"" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975970
<Geochr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/975970
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-17
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> I have a question where can I find the translation templates for ISOLINUX?
<gotwig> jono: morning
<jono> hey gotwig
<gotwig> I have a question where can I find the translation templates for ISOLINUX?
<gotwig> kelemengabor: morning
<kelemengabor> morning gotwig
<jono> gotwig, no idea
<gotwig> its important for german precise translations
<Mirv> 16:20 < mvo> Mirv: hey, I fixed the ddtp import stuff today I think so hopefully by tomorrow LP has merged the updated strings
<dpm> Mirv, \o/ cool, thanks for the follow-up
<dpm> bug 894902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894902 in Ares "Varients on charges and gattling logic for infantry" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894902
<dpm> second try...
<dpm> bug 894092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894092 in Developer registration portal "Allow review comments that don't change the app state" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894092
<hannie> dpm, hi, do you have a minute?
<dpm> hi hannie, sure
<hannie> ok, a question:
<hannie> What happens to upstream translations made in LP?
<hannie> One of our translators has made changes to gnome packages, and we are not happy with that
<hannie> Should we manually import the packages from Gnome or does that happen automatically?
 * trijntje is reading along
<hannie> trijntje, please join the discussion
<dpm> hannie, in short: a) if you change something on Launchpad overriding the upstream translations, the Launchpad translations will be used until someone manually undoes that. If you translate something that wasn't translated upstream before and later on it is translated upstream and imported, the upstream translations will be used
<dpm> sorry, the If... part was supposed to be b)
<hannie> Let me try and understand it
<dpm> so in summary, I'd suggest undoing the changes in LP
<dpm> if you show me one of the translations we can perhaps be all on the same page and I'll be better able to help
<hannie> dpm, have you any idea how much work that would be?
<hannie> trijntje, could you give dpm a link?
<hannie> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/pulseaudio/+pots/pulseaudio/nl/+translate?show=changed_in_ubuntu
<hannie> dpm, can you see pulseaudio, string #6?
<dpm> sorry, got disconnected, just a sec
<dpm> let me paste my previous answer:
<dpm> hannie, it's just a matter of changing the translations in LP. So if it's one or two translations, it should take less than 30 seconds, if it's like 100s, it will take... well the time it takes to manually modify 100s of transaltions in LP
<hannie>  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/pulseaudio/+pots/pulseaudio/nl/+translate?show=changed_in_ubuntu
<hannie> dpm, can you see pulseaudio, string #6?
<trijntje> dpm: and if we would merge upstream translations into the template from launchpad and import those, would the translations make it in before the deadline?
<RawChid> But as hannie suggested, we can upload a .po from upstream manually?
<dpm> wait, I believe you are making it a bit more complicated than it is. Can't you just choose the right translation in Launchpad and press Save?
<RawChid> Yes we can dpm
<hannie> dpm, we are talking about A GREAT DEAL of translations
<RawChid> trijntje: can you  tell us how much strings we're talking about?
<dpm> hannie, how many exactly is a great deal, 200, 100, 500?
<dpm> are this the 187 strings I can see in LP?
<hannie> trijntje has the statistics. just a sec
<trijntje> over 800 probably
<hannie> oops! That many?
<RawChid> dpm, other question (also for my knowledge) . If we upload an upstream .po (by hand in web interface) Will it override (again) the current translations?
<trijntje> yes, from looking at the 'changed from upstream' column on the overview page
<dpm> trijntje, where do you see 800? I can see "1 → 50 of 187 results"
<hannie> then that seems to be the only way
<hannie> dpm, pulseaudio is just one example.
<hannie> There are many more packages where changes have been made
<trijntje> exactly
<dpm> RawChid, yes, it would. But today is the last day for translations, and the imports queue in LP is quite full, so if you upload a PO file, it will take a couple of days to import, whereas in the LP web interface it should be instant
<dpm> although it's going to be a bit of a pain to change them manually
<hannie> guys, perhaps we have to wait till the first language pack update
<dpm> you can start doing it for a few packages if you want, and it shouldn't take that long. Here's a trick:
<dpm> You can append &batch=50 to the url to return more results. For example, you can change all pulseaudio translations in say 10 minutes by pointing and clicking:
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/pulseaudio/+pots/pulseaudio/nl/+translate?show=changed_in_ubuntu&batch=50
<dpm> I need to prepare for a meeting, bbl
<trijntje> hannie: you never get a chance to make a first impression ;)
<hannie> thanks, dpm
<hannie> trijntje, RawChid we can go back to mwanzo, ok
<RawChid> Oke, thnx for the heads up
<trijntje> good to know that imports wont make it in for the deadline, thanks
<dpm> trijntje, yes. As a rule of thumb it's a good idea to do any manual uploads a week before the deadline, as the imports queue tends to be quite full on the last days before that
<dpm> but anything you save in LP through the web UI makes it to language packs up until the deadline instantly
<hannie> dpm, thanks for your help and useful information
<dpm> np ;-)
<gotwig> help
<gotwig> kelemengabor: PM? IMHO a critical situation
<kelemengabor> gotwig: it's better to ask here :)
<gotwig_> back
<gotwig_> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DHNz26wUJR6y8rUrR1zVJ_tYW3EoFAmOgwUMhSqY76k/edit
<artnay> Mirv, dpm: if ddtp just started working today, isn't there a need for a rebuild? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline was on the 12th of April
<Mirv> artnay: it's not built, it's uploaded to be part of repository translations content. so, it's just one of the items usually scheduled to be done already earlier, but can be done at any point.
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-18
<dpm> good morning all
<TLE> good morning
<dpm> hey TLE
<kelemengabor> hi, could someone check a bug for me? If you open the LO help, does the Index appear in English, while the Contents is localized? or is it just me?
<Mirv> kelemengabor: yes, looks like that
<Mirv> it has worked at some point earlier
<Mirv> kelemengabor: and not just that, opening items from there go to the English help items, while navigating via Contents gives the localized ones
<kelemengabor> Mirv: thanks, I'll file a bug
<kelemengabor> the funny thing is that I have the very same LO build from a PPA on Lucid, and it just works
<kelemengabor> bug #984942 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984942 in Ubuntu Translations "LO help appears partially untranslated" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984942
<Malizor> Hi,
<Malizor> just a clarification: when is the "LanguagePackTranslationDeadline"?
<Malizor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule says tomorow
<Malizor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguagePackTranslationDeadline says yesterday...
<Malizor> In fact we want to change the French translation of the name of a control-center panel. So we need to know if it is too late or not.
<kelemengabor> Malizor: yesterday is correct, the translation export happened yesterday evening, today the language packs were generated from it, and they will be available by tomorrow, and this is what's going to be the final version
<kelemengabor> but don't worry, there will be updates, which you can use to push out such changes
<trijntje> kelemengabor: so changes that are made now will make it in with the post-release langpack update?
<Malizor> kelememgabor: ok, thanks!
<kelemengabor> trijntje: yes
<trijntje> k, thanks!
<trijntje> suddenly I see 70 strings untranslated for app-install-data on launchpad, does anybody know how these got there?
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data
<trijntje> notice how many translations are at or close to 71 untranslated
<artnay> trijntje: great, new software ;-)
<trijntje> you are right, I hadn't noticed that
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-19
<sabo> hello
<sabo> Is There Any one here can speak Japanese?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-20
<TLE> dpm: hey
<dpm> hey TLE, sorry for the late reply
<TLE> dpm: about the schedule
<TLE> I didn't do any work no it yet, and it is not waiting for something, I'm just pressed for time
<dpm> TLE, no worries, thanks for letting me know
<dpm> In that case, I'll start working on it and send it to you for review if you've got time. Perhaps we can talk about it at the next translations call, if you can make it
<dpm> In any case, how's life going, btw?
<TLE> dpm: if you wouldn't mind that would be great
<dpm> sure, no worries
<TLE> you can pretty much use the natty one as a template: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/NattyLanguagePackReleaseSchedule except you need to adjust the locations to be as close to the: 2, 6, 12 and 22 week locations as we decided a while back
<TLE> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/NattyLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<TLE> whops
<TLE> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/LanguagePackUpdatesSchedule
<TLE> there we go
<TLE> it's ok, quite busy trying to wrap or or hand of assignments in a responsible manner on my current job and still searching for a new one
<dpm> ok, cool, yeah, will use the template, adjusting the 1st langpack date
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> thats the hardest release ever, for the German Ubuntu Translator Team :/ :(
<Geochr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/975970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975970 in Launchpad itself "Messages reviewed in translator mode if you don't check manually "Someone should review this translation"" [Low,Triaged]
#ubuntu-translators 2013-04-15
<bkerensa-ODS> Hello Translators.... We are uploading docs soon! Thanks for your work this cycle
#ubuntu-translators 2013-04-18
<kelemengabor> hey teolemon, check out the new links on http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu :)
<kelemengabor> so far, it works for me
<teolemon> yes :-)
<teolemon> i've been talking with the awesome chap who did that :-)
<teolemon> i'm sooooo
<teolemon> happy :-)
<teolemon> i actually duplicated a bug Istvan opened
<teolemon> and this time the lp devs saw it
<kelemengabor> aswesome :)
<kelemengabor> -s
<teolemon> i'm going to do a mail at some point tonight
<teolemon> the cool thing is that we're enabling casual translators to find their favorite package
<teolemon> and translate it
<teolemon> and i'm going to push software centre integration
<teolemon> so that we get a "Translate this description" link or button
<teolemon> plus
<teolemon> we can market the DDTP globally
<teolemon> as nightmonkey enables people to chose their language
<teolemon> and do translations by "verticals"
<teolemon> science packages
<teolemon> kde packages
<teolemon> lxde packages, ...
<teolemon> also, to celebrate, i'm willing to provide automated suggestions for Hungarian if you're interested
<teolemon> :-)
<kelemengabor> automated? no way! Machine translations (Google translate...) are pretty bad quality for Hungarian.
<kelemengabor> however, enhancing DDTP-related functionality would be indeed great :)
<teolemon> i'm going to do a test po for either multiverse or main
<teolemon> i won't put it on launchpad, but i'll give you a link to it so that you can see if it can be useful for repetitive and simple strings
<teolemon> and i'll push functionnality anyway
<teolemon> don't worry :-)
<teolemon> et l'url ultime
<teolemon> http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/#release=raring&language=fr&view=app&repo=universe&isok=false&rownumber=100&sortpopcon=dsc&packagename=&page=17
<teolemon> oops
<teolemon> wrong window
<teolemon> (just change the lang code to join the fun :-) -
<trijntje> nightmonkey working again? Thats great news!
<teolemon> yes :-)
<teolemon> just sent a mail to the list
#ubuntu-translators 2013-04-19
<teolemon> any people seeing increased timeouts lately
<teolemon> (ie last week ?)
<dpm> hi teolemon, around?
<bkerensa> dpm: so translators I guess only updated the quantal version of docs
<bkerensa> so
<bkerensa> we need to get raring docs translated at some point and then SRU those back to raring just after release
<bkerensa> jbicha had suggested I ping you to see whan that lang pack will land
<dpm> bkerensa, yep, I talked to seb128 the other day. The issue was that the raring translation template never got updated. I'd suggest uploading the first post-release language packs 2 weeks after release, and sync the ubuntu-docs SRU with that
<bkerensa> dpm: this translation template updating.... This is something translations team does right or is this a doc team responsibility? Doc team sort of fell apart finally this cycle so I'm trying to bandage it all and get us back on track
<bkerensa> and the processes are not documented very well so I have to actually ask people who are no longer actively involved in the team
<dpm> bkerensa, it's the docs team who do it, translators don't have commit rights to the code
<dpm> It involves:
<dpm> 1) Running 'make pot', committing and pushing the .pot file to the trunk branch
<dpm> 2) Uploading that same .pot file to the translation URL of the source package in LP
<dpm> Translators can actually help with step 2), as we've got permissions to upload .pot files
<bkerensa> dpm: ok
<dpm> Altough often step 2) is done by including the updated .pot file in the source package and doing a package upload. But it's much easier to manually upload the .pot file to Launchpad only, it does not require uploading the docs package
<bkerensa> dpm: okie dokie thanks... I will follow up if I have more questions :)
<dpm> bkerensa, excellent thanks!
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> quick question
<teolemon> can you see translated descriptions in the dash ?
<teolemon> when you search for a package
<teolemon> for French, for instance we see it translated in the software centre
<teolemon> but not in the dash preview
#ubuntu-translators 2013-04-20
<Geochr> Hi all, is there any link with transation stats for 13.04 ?
<teolemon> unfortunately no
<teolemon> that's something most of us badly want back
<teolemon> there are high level statistics
<teolemon> for languages
<teolemon> tough
<teolemon> though
<teolemon> translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/
<teolemon> at this address
<teolemon> is that enough for your needs ?
<Geochr> teolemon, i know this link
<Geochr> but in  previous versions we had a web page with stats for every language.
<teolemon> yes, David answered about this: he was using an unofficial API from launchpad and had to stop
<Geochr> for example for 12.04 we had the following adrress
<Geochr> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-12.04-translation-stats.html
<teolemon> he proposed patches to LP but they haven't been applied
<teolemon> yes i know about that
<Geochr> a ok
<teolemon> that was the url I was referring to when saying unfortunately
<teolemon> so in short, we need to merge the changes into Launchpad
<teolemon> or to have them merged
<Geochr> i hope to fix again on the future
<teolemon> we need somebody with technical know how to do this
<teolemon> and some time
<teolemon> actually more time than technical skills
<teolemon> i'd say
<teolemon> here's a TODO list:
<teolemon> trello.com/board/translations-team/4f621c87861db54230b9ca39
<Geochr> thanks for the info
#ubuntu-translators 2014-04-17
<geochr> !isitout
<ubottu> yes, it is out! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<geochr> !Trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<geochr> Congrats to all translation teams...!
<geochr> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes it is out! Download at www.ubuntu.com/download
#ubuntu-translators 2015-04-16
<mandel> hello! I have build an ubuntu touch app (free as in beer and opensource) and I'm trying to get translators for it, I have the project hosted in github (https://github.com/mandel-macaque/chancho) and did setup poedit ( https://poeditor.com/join/project?hash=49c06291d7730ecad9d30726c69384da)
<mandel> I know lp is ideal.. but it is a little complicated to get github and lp work nicely. I would appreciate any help, both with translations in the missing langs (specially italian and german) or with the lp setup...
#ubuntu-translators 2016-04-19
<pavlushka> please tell me if I am heading the correct way in Bengali translation, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bengali-translation, :)
#ubuntu-translators 2020-04-13
<b3> April 16 2020 is the last day for translations. Please concentrate on the unfinished ones. I really need help for translating Afrikaans language. Their is a huge amount left.
<b3> If anyone has some free time help translate their is plenty on Afrikaans language. Any help would be greatly appreciated...
